# Eggheads



## purplex (Feb 19, 2009)

The rout is on


----------



## N_igma (Feb 19, 2009)

Bit of a catch 22. Knocked Kevin out but got beat by Judith and CJ.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 19, 2009)

Or watch the simpsons....


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Bit of a catch 22. Knocked Kevin out but got beat by Judith and CJ.



Ennit

we sat their going 'ah the two shittest eggheads, it's in the bag'

Then the team of software programmers lost on a computing question. Fail.


----------



## purplex (Feb 19, 2009)

cj guessing all the answers, somehow getting lucky tonight. Its a fix.


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't remember the question, but there was a classic bit a couple of weeks ago where the challenger's question had the answers 50s, 60s or 70s. She said 70s I think and it cut to CJ looking totally mocking as if he knew that was wrong. The camera stayed on him as Jeremy said she was right and the look on CJ's face as his ego was momentarily cruched was priceless.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 19, 2009)

stavros said:


> I can't remember the question, but there was a classic bit a couple of weeks ago where the challenger's question had the answers 50s, 60s or 70s. She said 70s I think and it cut to CJ looking totally mocking as if he knew that was wrong. The camera stayed on him as Jeremy said she was right and the look on CJ's face as his ego was momentarily cruched was priceless.



Dude that happens *all * the time. He's such a smug know-it-all but he knows fuck all in reality!


----------



## purplex (Feb 19, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Dude that happens *all * the time. He's such a smug know-it-all but he knows fuck all in reality!



He is to quiz shows what lawrence lewellyn-bowen is to home makeover shows. They would make such a lovely couple.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2009)

Pwned, eggheads! in your smug faces.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 20, 2009)

I HATE this programme!  And I usually love quiz shows!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I HATE this programme!  And I usually love quiz shows!



In our house we love to hate the eggheads and boo them all the time. Special ire is reserved for CJ and Kevin.

Daphne is loved however and I reckon she's the coolest gran evar


----------



## purplex (Feb 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Daphne is loved however and I reckon she's the coolest gran evar



Chris and Daphne are both cool people.


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2009)

Chris, Daphne and Barry actually seem like they might be enjoying themselves, which is surely the point of a early evening quiz show. Kevin seems like he could give a full historic account of where the notion of enjoyment stemmed from, but whether he could actually enjoy himself is open for debate.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> In our house we love to hate the eggheads and boo them all the time. Special ire is reserved for CJ and Kevin.
> 
> Daphne is loved however and I reckon she's the coolest gran evar



I just hate the way when the contestants get one wrong, he says it so deadpan as if it doesn't matter.


----------



## bigbry (Feb 21, 2009)

stavros said:


> Chris, Daphne and Barry actually seem like they might be enjoying themselves, which is surely the point of a early evening quiz show. *Kevin seems like he could give a full historic account of where the notion of enjoyment stemmed from*, but whether he could actually enjoy himself is open for debate.



But he is the cleverest of the six of them IMO - I always say to Mrs Bigbry that if ever I was on the  show I'd want to face Kevin - if you're gonna be beat you might as well be beat by the best.

As for Daphne, she seems like she's probably a  really nice person in real life - bet she reads the Mail though !


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2009)

"Cleverest" is a very unmeasurable attribute. If we're talking ability-to-remember-gigabytes-of-random-trivia, then yes I think everyone knows Kevin is the hardest to beat. I'm not sure who I rather beat, Kevin because he's the strongest, or CJ just to slap that smug grin off his face.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2009)

up to 44K now.


I would have smashed the episode just gone.

Big money.


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2009)

Haven't been watching it this week, due to the football on at 7 most nights. Obviously Neighbours needs watching, but then it's time to cook and eat. I'll get back to it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2009)

stavros said:


> Haven't been watching it this week, due to the football on at 7 most nights. Obviously Neighbours needs watching, but then it's time to cook and eat. I'll get back to it in a couple of weeks.



I'm not missing it when it's this big money. Last time the pot was this swollen I missed two eps and some team had rinsed them. I want to see the chagrin on CJ's smug face when he realises his team got owned.


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2009)

The facial pain of CJ is one of TV's great spectacles.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2009)

Challengers mercing em tonight. Daphne and CJ gone already

52 k on the table. C'mon


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2009)

Judith gone as well, come the fuck on *

*judith is shit


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2009)

argh so close.



fucking majollica you tosspots


----------



## N_igma (Jul 14, 2009)

You do know these are repeats from a couple of years ago? I think this one goes up to 75k and a bunch of students win it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2009)

N_igma said:


> You do know these are repeats from a couple of years ago? I think this one goes up to 75k and a bunch of students win it.



you have ruined it for me


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 14, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Or watch the simpsons....


Or drying paint.

At least that doesn't have the smug faces of those socially inept cunts staring down their dead arrogant faces at you through the screen. What a bunch of utter turds, every one of those know it all shitbags. They should all be used for medical experiments.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 14, 2009)

CJ needs to be tortured with a cattle prod ...I don't think that there is another person on the planet more sure of themselves than this idiot. Just look at the smug, opiniated look slapped across his face and i defy you to want to punch him. You can tell that he thinks he is a right legend with the ladies as well, yet he fails to understand that he is an absolute nerd.
Defo the type that refers to himself in the third person all the time... I am not a violent person but i would gladly slap him across the chops just to wipe that smirk off his face....and what the f*ck is that barnet all about


----------



## starfish (Sep 7, 2009)

N_igma said:


> You do know these are repeats from a couple of years ago? I think this one goes up to 75k and a bunch of students win it.



Youre right. It did & they did. Tonight.


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2009)

To be honest, I don't care if the challengers win or not, as long as CJ gets knocked out.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm bumping this because I had a flawless run tonight. And I mean flawless. I got every single fucking question right- even the sudden death ones. CJ got knocked the fuck out cos he didn't know that Ethlebert was the anglo saxon king brought to the Faith by St. Augustine. I leapt out of my seat and shouted 'in your fucking face CJ!'

I'm a deeply sad individual but beating the eggheads and the challengers has restored my faith in my own quzzing prowess. That dermot is a dull cunt mind.


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2010)

Beating CJ must be one of the most satisfying TV experiences. My all-time favourite Egghead moment was when he gave an answer and sat back with his trademark smugness on show, sure he'd got it right. The change in expression as Dermot/Jeremy told him it was wrong was priceless.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 24, 2010)

My ex-housemate and a bunch of his mates was on this, but apparently the production company changed between filming and airing so he didn't even know what his TX date was, supposed to be sometime in July I think.

He had CJ but got beaten.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2010)

I wouldn't actually feel great shame from getting beaten by CJ- he is a smug fuck but he has a half decent quizzing brain. To be owned by Judith though, that would send me home with my tail between my legs.


----------



## Santino (Aug 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> that would send me home with my tail between my legs.


 
You Northamptonites mean this literally, don't you?


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I wouldn't actually feel great shame from getting beaten by CJ- he is a smug fuck but he has a half decent quizzing brain. To be owned by Judith though, that would send me home with my tail between my legs.


 
Depends on the subject. Judith on sport you should win. Likewise Kevin on food and drink.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2010)

I just wish dermot would come up with a variation on the script 'some of the greatest quiz players in britain' has been repeated so often it has lost all meaning. And during the spin-off 'are you an egghead' show he repeated the line 'don't put all your eggheads in one basket' every fucking show. I know he must have come up with that one himself and thusly used it EVERY FUCKIN SHOW.

Incidentally, the winner of that show who became an egghead is the dourest most humourless irish man alive called Barry. He has nothing to fear about age causing laughter lines. I've yet to see the portly (prod by accent I surmise-ulster probably) crack a single smile. It is like he had his funny bone removed at birth and replaced with a vast knowledge of useless information. They keep calling him the 'unknown quantity' when for any observer it is clear that he knows sports and sciences but falls down on arts&books and Entertainment. I could be in his place, and I'd crack a smile at Dermots shit jokes as well. Out of pity.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2010)

one of my favourite show this: i especially like the lack of incidental music - i think there's no theme tune either - very mellow. unfortunately i get home way too late to watch it these days  low fi tv at its best


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Incidentally, the winner of that show who became an egghead is the dourest most humourless irish man alive called Barry.


 
Barry's a Yorkshire/Lancashire bloke (I'm Southern, hence can't tell the difference), and I think he won the first "Are You...?". Pat won the second and he is Irish, and dour.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah, pat is yer man.

I had a shit run tonight, got fucked by geography and bastarding sport. Team did well, bunch of engineers. Knocked out Chris who took it with his usual wear affability unlike CJ who looks like you just shat on his kids when he loses.


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2010)

Please tell me CJ hasn't been allowed to procreate.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2010)

stavros said:


> Please tell me CJ hasn't been allowed to procreate.



I think it's fairly unlikely.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh, and Daphne is clearly utterly, utterly evil.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2010)

Da[hne prtends she doesn't know the answer every time, then nails it. She is a sweet old lady and I would be happy to drive her to a WI meeting-if I could drive


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 25, 2010)

I've said it before, Daphne is the truely evil one and definately keeps the other four (originals) on tight leashes.

The stats, if anyone is interested are approx: Kevin 98%, Daphne 95%, Chris 90%, CJ 75% and Judith 48%. Those are a few years old, so don't include Barry and Pat.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2010)

Kevin is deffo the powerhouse- I said earier to the dragon that I'd love to sit Kevin down and just fire random questions at him untill he got one wrong and I could go 'I'VE WON KEVIN'. At which point he would give me a dry discourse on the definition of winning.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2010)

eggheads pwned tonight!

and I got the question they lost on- kevin took it with his usual impassive calm. I was waiting for the camera to pan to CJ facepalming in despair- give the smug fuck his due he takes defeat as badly as he does unashamedly glory in victory. Alas it didn't. I had a bad run in the main but got the eggheads in the final round

27k was the pot, a tidy wedge for the challengers to share out.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 31, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Oh, and Daphne is clearly utterly, utterly evil.


 


Nine Bob Note said:


> I've said it before, Daphne is the truely evil one and definately keeps the other four (originals) on tight leashes.
> 
> The stats, if anyone is interested are approx: Kevin 98%, Daphne 95%, Chris 90%, CJ 75% and Judith 48%. Those are a few years old, so don't include Barry and Pat.


 
Daphne is lovely!  I won't hear a word said against her.



Are the current shows repeats?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 1, 2010)

I used to play cricket with that Mark Labbatt who is on all the quiz shows and is now one of the guys on that ITV show, The Chase?

I still have a pair of cricket whites he gave me years ago. We used to call him the Honey monster on account of his size and lack of a neck.

I got him once tho, asked him what was the name of Laurel and Hardy's dog, didnt have a scooby!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2010)

What has that got to do with Eggheads?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 1, 2010)

Maggot said:


> What has that got to do with Eggheads?


 
He's taken part as a contestant and in those competitions to find a new egghead!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 16, 2010)

I wasn't that bothered by the Pope's visit - until I found out that they're not showing eggheads today cos of the Papal coverage.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2010)

the papist swine


----------



## stavros (Sep 17, 2010)

You can only punch one of Ratzinger and CJ; which do you choose?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2010)

CJ. no question


----------



## Maggot (Dec 16, 2010)

Celebrity Eggheads tonight - they take on a team of nature presenters.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2010)

its been celebrity eggheads all week, although having a team of hi-di-hi ex's was stretching the definition of 'celeb' a bit.

On in five!


----------



## scifisam (Dec 16, 2010)

Today's _really_ stretching the definition of celebrity. A safari park manager?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2010)

saw this for the first time recently, so maybe i don't understand the rules, but why do they explain their answers in that way? is it necessary?


----------



## rekil (Dec 16, 2010)

To pad out the time, otherwise the show would be over in 3 minutes.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> saw this for the first time recently, so maybe i don't understand the rules, but why do they explain their answers in that way? is it necessary?


 
I find the thought processes interesting. 

I wish they'd put the question up on screen, though, for those who are multitasking while watching.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2010)

why don't they just have more questions? we really don't need to hear some chap saying 'well i know the beatles weren't around in the 40s and the 80s is too recent, so the answer must be the 60s'. wtf? how does that make you an egghead? i thought it would have some real experts on and tougher questions. these are just pub quiz questions that any idiot knows the answer to.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2010)

scifisam said:


> I find the thought processes interesting.
> 
> I wish they'd put the question up on screen, though, for those who are multitasking while watching.


 
it would only be interesting if they were real thought processes and it was a difficult question.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it would only be interesting if they were real thought processes and it was a difficult question.


 
They seem real to me. Some of the questions are hard.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2010)

i must have got a trivia/pub quiz experts team on the one i saw then cos they were basic general knowledge trivial pursuit-style questions, so there was no reasoning needed - you either knew the answer or you didn't.
i prefer basic no-nonsense quizzes. bring back fifteen to one!


----------



## Maggot (Dec 17, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i must have got a trivia/pub quiz experts team on the one i saw then cos they were basic general knowledge trivial pursuit-style questions, so there was no reasoning needed - you either knew the answer or you didn't.
> i prefer basic no-nonsense quizzes. bring back fifteen to one!


 

Some of the questions they either know or don't, but there are a number of questions where the contestant has not known the answer but worked it out.  It is a bit annoying when the answer is padded out though.

Btw - I was on 15-1.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2010)

I like it when I get sudden death questions that the eggheads fail on.

Last nights was a poor show, really. Only oddie remained and was rubbish.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 17, 2010)

scifisam said:


> They seem real to me. Some of the questions are hard.


 
When are you gonna be on Countdown?


----------



## scifisam (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't know yet - I will be at some point, but I don't think they've set up all the stuff for the next series yet.


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2010)

Make sure you take along some large baps.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 17, 2010)

It was the final of Countdown today, a fact which all the TV listings ignored. The kid who won it, Jack was amazing (as was Rachel's dress).


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2010)

fuck countdown, it has to much maths. They need to bring back 15-1.


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> fuck countdown, it has to (sic) much maths. They need to bring back 15-1.


 
Fuck that. I'd have more Maths if I could. I have got better at the letters over the years though.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 19, 2010)

Maggot said:


> It was the final of Countdown today, a fact which all the TV listings ignored. The kid who won it, Jack was amazing (as was Rachel's dress).


 
And I missed it.  Jack is freakishly good.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 19, 2010)

scifisam said:


> And I missed it.  Jack is freakishly good.


 
You can watch it on 4OD. They don't even mention it's the final on there. 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/countdown/4od


----------



## scifisam (Dec 20, 2010)

Jack orgasmed on Countdown.  And they all made good jokes out of it. I love Countdown.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 21, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> saw this for the first time recently, so maybe i don't understand the rules, but why do they explain their answers in that way? is it necessary?


 
It's part of the audition process. You have to "reason" out an answer to some very obvious questions. But yes, it's to pad the show out a bit.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 21, 2010)

Yesterday's edition had Dr Who cast members on. I bet DotCom was creaming his pants.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2010)

the crap baker, and leela looking a fine figure of a woman. 

most capable celebrity team so far. Knocked out judith (easy) and chris (not so easy)


----------



## Maggot (Dec 21, 2010)

Leela looks amazing, esp considering how old she must be.


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm not a Dr Who afficianado so I don't know what her name was, but one of the women had an abnormally large mouth. She looked a bit like Pacman.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Dec 22, 2010)

That was Katy Manning, who played the role of The Doctor's Companion, Jo Grant, for 3 years in the early 70's...
As for Louise Jamieson's age, she's in her mid-60's...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2010)

poor show from the challengers tonight. Former sports personality winners- nuff said.

I totally smashed it, except for geography where I was undone AGAIN. Still, aced the sudden death question about prisms and the one on sufism. I really want to get a team together..


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2010)

^ That fat bloke on the end must go to the same clothes shops as you.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't disrespect Pat.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2010)

There must be someone here who looks like the short-haired, mutant camp one.

I'd say kabbes, but he's got too much gypsy . . .


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Dec 22, 2010)

Strange as it may seem C.J used to be a male model.


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Don't disrespect Pat.


 
Although all of Pat, Barry and Kevin could do with shedding a pound or hundred, surely "That fat bloke" must mean Chris?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2010)

chris carries it, pat looks like it is just fat.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2010)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Strange as it may seem C.J used to be a male model.


 
not that strange, he is quite dishy when he isn't pulling that face that looks like he just had a shit done in his mouth


----------



## Maggot (Dec 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> poor show from the challengers tonight. Former sports personality winners- nuff said.
> 
> I totally smashed it, except for geography where I was undone AGAIN. Still, aced the sudden death question about prisms and the one on sufism. I really want to get a team together..


 I'd be up for being on a team. Am good at geography too.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm in. Good at sport, all the arts, geography.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep, Chris. The one who dresses in the dark and does impressions.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2010)

sartorial mockery from the man who rocks the blaze and jeans look.


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2010)

Watching tonight made me realise that Pat does in fact rival Chris for fatness.

Incidentally, does anyone have a preference between Jeremy Vine and Dermot Murnahurnahanurnahan in terms of presenting? They seem to parrot the same script for every show.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2010)

I've never seen both in the same room.


----------



## Santino (Dec 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I've never seen both in the same room.


 
I've seen them both in the same woman. (It was your mum, btw, if you needed that spelling out.)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 23, 2010)

stavros said:


> Incidentally, does anyone have a preference between Jeremy Vine and Dermot Murnahurnahanurnahan in terms of presenting? They seem to parrot the same script for every show.


 Its an important issue, and I have to come down on the side of Dermot, who is soft, kind and gentle in a way that Jeremy could never be.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2010)

Vines air of 'avuncular but firm taskmaster' is something to behold


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2010)

Santino said:


> I've seen them both in the same woman. (It was your mum, btw, if you needed that spelling out.)


 
Your mum noshed off holnes. Can I have a P please bob? yes you can, he said, all over your magnificent chest. Mrs Santino.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 24, 2010)

There is no Mrs Santino, only a Mr Fran.

The question that is never far the mind is of course . . Daphne or Judith . . .


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2010)

Judith. You can make of with the sows pearls afterwards.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 24, 2010)

Daphne might be easier. I'd have thought you in particular might factor that in.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2010)

I leave grab-a-granny nights for you older gents.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 4, 2011)

The chessboxers won tonight on sudden death, even though they only knocked out 1 egghead. They were all lovely geeky boys too, cute geeky, not creepy CJ geeky. lol at the missed high five and weird chest hug thing  Only won £2000 though. Still no idea what chessboxing is.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 4, 2011)

I missed the win 2 episodes ago. Must have been a big one.


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2011)

smmudge said:


> Still no idea what chessboxing is.


 
A reference to "Da Mystery of Chessboxin'" by the Wu-Tang Clan probably. If so, good name.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 4, 2011)

stavros said:


> A reference to "Da Mystery of Chessboxin'" by the Wu-Tang Clan probably. If so, good name.



They said they were real life chessboxers. Turns out its actually a real sport!. They looked much more like chess players than boxers though.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 5, 2011)

It was one of those losses where Kevin clearly took charge and told Daphne and CJ "We've lost fair and square, so shut the fuck up and face forward." Reminds me of the old days before Grandma Death stuck her claws in.


----------



## Hulot (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been on Eggheads. We got into a penalty shootout for a prize of something like £59000, and it went on and on - something of the order of twelve questions until we missed one. They edited out all of my most clever bits though and made it look like we lost after just a couple of questions.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 5, 2011)

Ouch. Where do they film it - TV Centre?


----------



## Hulot (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2011)

did you get to chat to the eggs? Is CJ as much of a dick as he seems on tele?


----------



## Hulot (Jan 5, 2011)

CJ wasn't very chatty but he was very under the weather that day. Daphne was every bit as genuine and nice as you'd hope. Kevin didn't have much to do with us before the contest, but was very nice to us afterwards when we'd established ourselves as serious contenders.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2011)

Hulot said:


> I've been on Eggheads. We got into a penalty shootout for a prize of something like £59000, and it went on and on - something of the order of twelve questions until we missed one. They edited out all of my most clever bits though and made it look like we lost after just a couple of questions.


 
Seriously? Is that even in line with BBC codes? It's cheating. 

I just looked up CJ because I couldn't remember him winning a quiz I'd seen on TV, and found this on his wiki entry:



> Connagh-Joseph de Mooi, known as CJ de Mooi or simply CJ, is a professional quizzer and a panellist on the BBC television show Eggheads. De Mooi is not his surname, he took up the name De Mooi when he was modelling; it means "the Handsome man" in Dutch, as he stated on Eggheads. A more literal translation of "De Mooi" is "The Beautiful".


----------



## Hulot (Jan 6, 2011)

> Seriously?



Yes, honestly, that's what happened.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 6, 2011)

I think they have to do that so it fits into the half hour slot.


----------



## Hulot (Jan 6, 2011)

In the studio they don't impose any time limit for answering questions. This applies to both teams - on occasion, both we and the Eggheads took in excess of five minutes to come up with answers. Additionally, they take quite a lot of time to refer near-miss answers for adjudication to an unseen (by the contestants as well as the viewers) production team. So a lot of editing is inevitable, the way they do it.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 6, 2011)

My friend was on it tonight, they must have filmed it about 9/10 months ago. He said CJ was a twat.
They also had quite a few sudden deaths at the end that they had to cut, put up a fair fight considering they're about 15.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh having actually watched it on iplayer now I don't think any of the sudden death q's were cut.

lol yodelling!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2011)

1 man defeats all the eggheads tonight! a paltrty six g, but a good win.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 9, 2011)

Great episode tonight.  The first time I've seen the eggheads outnumbered in the final round - and a fantastic facepalm from CJ.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 9, 2011)

This is the best win ever by a team. I remember watching this episode and thinking "these girls are fucking idiots". The winner wasn't a bright spark either but somehow managed to win it. I suppose the law of averages say this sort of thing will happen once every 300,000,000 years


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 9, 2011)

Was amused to scotch the hated CJ on a question about huegenot sieges (la rochelle).
Take that CJ.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2012)

Just watched this for the first time cos my boss wants me in on his team and has got the form off the BBC for auditions.

I stupidly said at our Christmas do that I'd go on if I could wear a policeman's helmet and a plastic piggy snout.  He's called me on it.  
It's a bloody hard quiz, though!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 16, 2012)

8ball said:


> Just watched this for the first time cos my boss wants me in on his team and has got the form off the BBC for auditions.
> 
> I stupidly said at our Christmas do that I'd go on if I could wear a policeman's helmet and a plastic piggy snout. He's called me on it.


I doubt the BBC would allow that!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I doubt the BBC would allow that!



I was sort of dubious myself - I reckon he's figuring once I'm there I'll give it a go anyway.

Could always claim I'm suffering from some kind of disorder...


----------



## stavros (Jan 19, 2012)

8ball said:


> It's a bloody hard quiz, though!



Just get Kevin on food and drink and you'll be laughing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know what would be more satisfactory, taking down Kevin who is by far the titan of the quizzing world or defeating CJ just to watch him do that face he does when he realises sue from croyden has pwnt him


----------



## smmudge (Jan 19, 2012)

8ball my ex-housemates and his friends got on (I don't think any of them were over 21) so if they'll let them on they'll let anyone on!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 19, 2012)

smmudge said:


> 8ball my ex-housemates and his friends got on (I don't think any of them were over 21) so if they'll let them on they'll let anyone on!



Maybe things were thin on the ground at the auditions that day.  I really don't think I know enough stuff to go on it.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 19, 2012)

8ball said:


> Maybe things were thin on the ground at the auditions that day. I really don't think I know enough stuff to go on it.



Have you seem some of the dunces on it? What you know means fuck all on Eggheads.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 19, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Have you seem some of the dunces on it? What you know means fuck all on Eggheads.



I watched a couple of episodes on iPlayer to get a feel for it, when the Science round came on I thought I'd have a good chance and then they started asking questions about 18th century French surgeons...


----------



## N_igma (Jan 19, 2012)

8ball said:


> I watched a couple of episodes on iPlayer to get a feel for it, when the Science round came on I thought I'd have a good chance and then they started asking questions about 18th century French surgeons...



Yeh you have to wing it quite a lot of the time but it would be great for a day out at least!


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 19, 2012)

I drink in the same pub as Kevin. He does quite well on the pub quiz.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 19, 2012)

8ball said:


> Maybe things were thin on the ground at the auditions that day. I really don't think I know enough stuff to go on it.



As long as you're good in a couple of areas and your team mates are good in other areas you have a very good chance.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2012)

smmudge said:


> As long as you're good in a couple of areas and your team mates are good in other areas you have a very good chance.



They're just not areas that they're likely to ask questions on


----------



## Maggot (Jan 20, 2012)

smmudge said:


> 8ball my ex-housemates and his friends got on (I don't think any of them were over 21) so if they'll let them on they'll let anyone on!


I bet none of them were dressed as pigs though.


----------



## stavros (Jan 21, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't know what would be more satisfactory, taking down Kevin who is by far the titan of the quizzing world or defeating CJ just to watch him do that face he does when he realises sue from croyden has pwnt him



I think I'd fear Daphne more than Kevin. Kevin has food and drink as his weak spot, but Daphne doesn't have anything obvious to hit her on, with all her "complete guesses".

However, my all-time Eggheads highlight was when a contestant was when CJ smugly (how else?) announced his answer, wading in his own ego "knowing" it was right, before Jeremy/Dermot told him it wasn't. The change in his expression was priceless.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 23, 2012)

Top episode tonight.  The eggheads were so confident in the answer Octagon, but it was wrong and the likeable team got £27,000!


----------



## tombowler (Feb 23, 2012)

Please tell me what is so great about this program, i found it worse to watch than big brother, awful awful people so far up their own asses their heads come back up out of their mouths. I get QI I even got weakest link not that I liked it but this eggheads is just awful beyond belief.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 23, 2012)

tombowler said:


> Please tell me what is so great about this program, i found it worse to watch than big brother, awful awful people so far up their own asses their heads come back up out of their mouths. I get QI I even got weakest link not that I liked it but this eggheads is just awful beyond belief.


 
It's fucking great when the "Eggheads" get it wrong though, especially when they do the smug face after answering.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 23, 2012)

tombowler said:


> Please tell me what is so great about this program, i found it worse to watch than big brother, awful awful people so far up their own asses their heads come back up out of their mouths. I get QI I even got weakest link not that I liked it but this eggheads is just awful beyond belief.


 

I like it cos it's like a small non-league football team playing a Premiership team, and occasionally the small team wins. Plus I enjoy seeing how many questions I get right too.

Also there are so many different personalities in the Eggheads team, from the awful CJ to the lovely Daphne.


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 23, 2012)

My Mum always watches this and so do I when I'm visiting / staying with her. I must admit I love it too when a single contestant takes on and beats the eggheads.

The one I do like out of them is Chris (the former train driver). I'd have thought the way to win is to have a scientist on the challenging team; I think most professional scientists could beat the team in science without too much trouble as it seems to be their weak point.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 23, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I like it cos it's like a small non-league football team playing a Premiership team, and occasionally the small team wins. Plus I enjoy seeing how many questions I get right too.
> 
> Also there are so many different personalities in the Eggheads team, from the awful CJ to the lovely Daphne.


 
CJ Mouthing the answers when it's not his turn


----------



## Maggot (Feb 23, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> My Mum always watches this and so do I when I'm visiting / staying with her. I must admit I love it too when a single contestant takes on and beats the eggheads.
> 
> The one I do like out of them is Chris (the former train driver). I'd have thought the way to win is to have a scientist on the challenging team; I think most professional scientists could beat the team in science without too much trouble as it seems to be their weak point.


But they don't always have a science round. The contestants don't know what the subjects are gonna be until the round starts.


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 23, 2012)

Maggot said:


> But they don't always have a science round. The contestants don't know what the subjects are gonna be until the round starts.


 
Ah, point taken, didn't know that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2012)

Have been neglecting this in favour of ITV's 'The Chaser'


----------



## scooter (Feb 23, 2012)

Have you noticed how the challengers always elect to go first? Every single time.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 23, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Have been neglecting this in favour of ITV's 'The Chaser'


 
You better be turning over at quarter past for the far superior Pointless


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 23, 2012)

scooter said:


> Have you noticed how the challengers always elect to go first? Every single time.


 
Today they all went second


----------



## Maggot (Mar 26, 2012)

Eggheads has moved to 6.30 - my early evening routine is all out of kilter.


----------



## harpo (Mar 26, 2012)

Telly Just a Minute is proving quite good though


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2012)

Watching this now. Have not watched it much before.
Is everyone in it supposed to be detestable?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 21, 2012)

No, that's just your misanthropy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Watching this now. Have not watched it much before.
> Is everyone in it supposed to be detestable?


 I think they are picked for thier particularly despicable breed of smugness, and i seriously want to kill that 'CJ ' in the face with acid


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2012)

Which one is CJ? The haunted looking one with longish hair? Looks a bit Laurence Llwellyn Bowen on Halloween?

I think the format just makes you want to kill them as they have to not only answer the question but tell us why they know it and embellish with further evidence of knowledge. It just makes them look like smug knowalls


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I think the format just makes you want to kill them as they have to not only answer the question but tell us why they know it and embellish with further evidence of knowledge. It just makes them look like smug knowalls


 
They make the contestants do it too.
I think it's basically to stretch out the show to fill the time slot.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2012)

cj is the campish one with the orange tan and short black hair... well he may have longer hair now , as i havent seen it for ages


----------



## Maggot (Sep 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Which one is CJ? The haunted looking one with longish hair? Looks a bit Laurence Llwellyn Bowen on Halloween?


 That's him. He _is _detestable. But anyone who hates Daphne is a heartless cunt! 



> I think the format just makes you want to kill them as they have to not only answer the question but tell us why they know it and embellish with further evidence of knowledge. It just makes them look like smug knowalls


 They don't always do that, often they just answer the question.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 21, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think they are picked for thier particularly despicable breed of smugness, and i seriously want to kill that 'CJ ' in the face with acid


 
A friend of mine knows CJ and reckons he's a really nice bloke.  Can't see it myself.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2012)

I've totally converted to The Chaser

tons more questions fired and more graphics


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 21, 2012)

My mother hates Daphne - not quite sure why


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, this fella:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> A friend of mine knows CJ and reckons he's a really nice bloke. Can't see it myself.


you could be right, id hate to think his egghead personality is constant, or i reckon he really would be six ft under..


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2012)

Haha twat:
Connagh-Joseph de Mooi, known as CJ de Mooi or simply CJ (b. 6 November 1969[1]), is a professional quizzer and the youngest panellist on the BBC television show Eggheads. Born Joseph Connagh, he took up the name De Mooi when he was modelling; which he translates as Dutch for "the Handsome man", though a more literal translation would be "The Beautiful".


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2012)

welcome to the cj deriding club


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2012)

CJ didn't know who the Spartacists were, so he's politically suspect on top of everything else. I love Daphne's headshaking and facepalming when he gets things wrong.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 21, 2012)

copliker said:


> CJ didn't know who the Spartacists were, so he's politically suspect on top of everything else.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 21, 2012)

My mate and sometime supporter of Proletarian Democracy , Dave Rainford will be replacing CJ this month.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, this fella:


Yes , that's the cunt


----------



## Looby (Sep 21, 2012)

I dislike most of them. CJ obviously but also Judith for being sour faced, Kevin for just being a narky wanker and I'm sorry but I can't stand Daphne. 

It's that whole lovable granny thing she's got going on. It's bullshit, she's awful.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

I hate the way that they don't just give the answer they'll embellish with more facts to show off how clever they are.

And I hate it even more when the jammy fuckers take a wild guess and they almost always get it right to win.


----------



## Looby (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> I hate the way that they don't just give the answer they'll embellish with more facts to show off how clever they are.
> 
> And I hate it even more when the jammy fuckers take a wild guess and they almost always get it right to win.



I think they're told to do that and how much they show depends on what time they have. It's very irritating. 

I don't really know why I watch it because it drives me bonkers.


----------



## harpo (Sep 21, 2012)

Who's the large, avuncular-looking one?  Looks like he's got a big collection of trad jazz records and drinks real ale?  He's OK.


----------



## Looby (Sep 21, 2012)

Chris? He's a bit cocky and seems to have a mental block on Sugababes questions but he's not as much of a cunt as the rest. 

I've got this on sodding series link. : o
: (


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 21, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> Chris? He's a bit cocky and seems to have a mental block on Sugababes questions but he's not as much of a cunt as the rest.
> 
> I've got this on sodding series link. : o
> : (


 
I think Chris used to be a train driver before he won Mastermind. I've got a lot of time for self-taught working class blokes like that.

(Fred Housego was another one, a London cab driver who won it one year, and there was a Belfast taxi driver on "Who Wants To Be A Millionaire" who won £500,000 and knew the answer to the million pound question as well but didn't have the confidence to back his judgment. Chris Tarrant said the guy's speed of response throughout frightened him.)


----------



## harpo (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah Chris.  Best of the bunch.  I haven't taken to the new bloke Barry yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2012)

Chris votes Tory


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> My mate and sometime supporter of Proletarian Democracy , Dave Rainford will be replacing CJ this month.


 

eggheads entryism


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2012)

Victory to eggheads! Victory to sometime supporter of Proletarian Democracy, cmbbe Dave Rainford!


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 21, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Chris votes Tory


 
Really? My Mum (who watches it more than I do) thinks he's Labour.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> I think they're told to do that and how much they show depends on what time they have. It's very irritating.


 
Def true - they make the contestants do it too.

Padding.


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2012)

I think I almost hate Daphne more than CJ, with her faux naivity which masks the killer granny with her "guesses".


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 21, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> eggheads entryism


 
what's more we have kudos points as he is black


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2012)

stavros said:


> I think I almost hate Daphne more than CJ, with her faux naivity which masks the killer granny with her "guesses".


 
I have it on reasonably good authority that all the Eggheads are really lovely when the cameras are off, especially Daphne.

Though the jury is out on CJ as he wasn't there that day.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh of course they're all given an exageration of their persona to ham it up to - CJ the camp smugster, Daphne the killer granny, Kevin the stoneface, Judith the posh gilf, etc. Get them in the green room and they're probably fine conversationalists.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 24, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> I dislike most of them. CJ obviously but also Judith for being sour faced, Kevin for just being a narky wanker and I'm sorry but I can't stand Daphne.
> 
> It's that whole lovable granny thing she's got going on. It's bullshit, she's awful.


She is a lovable granny. What makes you think she's awful?


----------



## Looby (Sep 24, 2012)

Maggot said:


> She is a lovable granny. What makes you think she's awful?



It's so fake. She's all 'ooh goodness I'm not sure' them BAM she lays the smackdown.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 25, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> It's so fake. She's all 'ooh goodness I'm not sure' them BAM she lays the smackdown.


Being good at educated guesses makes her _more _lovable IMO.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2012)

It seems to be a pretence though, as if she knew the answer all along. Tis a very contrived show


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2012)

of course daphnes faking the guesses. she fucking knows. my old dear wants to push her off of a stanna


----------



## Maggot (Sep 25, 2012)

I won't have it!


----------



## harpo (Oct 8, 2012)

This new Egghead has a right old Manc accent on him.


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2012)

There's a new Egghead? 

Did he win a competition, like Barry and Pat? To what heavily-caricatured stereotype does he subscribe?


----------



## harpo (Oct 11, 2012)

stavros said:


> There's a new Egghead?
> 
> Did he win a competition, like Barry and Pat? To what heavily-caricatured stereotype does he subscribe?


 
I don't know. I don't watch it every day, perhaps he was introduced with full fanfare and backstory.  If he was I missed it. 

Seems relatively normal, but he does have that Gallagheresque Manc accent.  Right through the adenoids.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 10, 2013)

The episode with my workmates on it is on tonight. 

They've had to keep the results under wraps but rest assured they would have done even better had I been on it.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm gonna be at work.  Will it be on iPlayer?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 10, 2013)

Maggot said:


> I'm gonna be at work. Will it be on iPlayer?


 
Yep.

They're described as a 'team of statisticians' (though that statement has a significant margin of error) and are called "The Mean Team" (my boss's idea).


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2013)

I can see Kevin falling over himself with laughter at that one.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 10, 2013)

Who do you prefer out of Dermot Murnaghan and Jeremy Vine? Deserves a thread and poll of its own...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 10, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> welcome to the cj deriding club


was doing panto this year


----------



## stavros (Jan 11, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Who do you prefer out of Dermot Murnaghan and Jeremy Vine? Deserves a thread and poll of its own...


 
It's quite hard to differentiate, given they spout the same lines verbatim every episode.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 12, 2013)

stavros said:


> It's quite hard to differentiate, given they spout the same lines verbatim every episode.


They are very similar. I often don't notice which one is presenting.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 13, 2013)

ska invita said:


> was doing panto this year


 
He reminds me of that feller off Gladiators:


----------



## ska invita (Jan 13, 2013)

heres an idea...Egghead Gladiators


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2013)

*Imagines Chris on the Travelator*


----------



## ska invita (Jan 15, 2013)

This weeks Only Connect was a special edition with the Eggheads on it  will be on iplayer or whatnot


----------



## Maggot (Feb 11, 2013)

Great episode today: One guy beating the whole Eggheads team.


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2013)

Were Kevin and Daphne there? They're noticeably better allrounders than the others.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 12, 2013)

I think they both sere. They just got 1 question wrong I about a tall building.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 12, 2013)

I won egg heads the other day whilst waiting at A&E in the relatives room, there were no witnesses


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2013)

Roy Walker was on tonight! he fell at the first hurdle. His answers were good but they weren't right


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2014)

jesus fucking christ has anyone seen the new format 'revenge of the eggheads'?

CJ sits in a throne with a big red button. Its just him vs 5 contestants in a conrest of byzantine rules. The players get three lives each.

CJ's insufferable smugness is up to 11 on the dial. Vine hosts while sat on a weird dias/desk combo that makes him look like Davros from Doctor Who. Its a travesty.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

What the fuck have they done? I turned on the TV to get annoyed at the usual smugness and inevitable Eggheads win and was faced by some ghastly space age format. Awful.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2014)

the studio is fucking rank ennit? gone is the cosy soft old studio, now it looks like it was designed by Terry Nation on a crack binge


----------



## rekil (Feb 26, 2014)

I expect they're being hammered in the ratings by The Chase which is brilliant and felt that Something Had To Be Done.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2014)

you can't outdo Chase for swirly graphics and lights, why even try. And Vine is no Bradley Walsh


Team of excellent quizzers smashed The Beast Mark today. I mean a proper drubbing, he wasn't even within sniffing distance of victory


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2014)

also it was revealed tonight that he is one quarter chinese, trivia fans

I've applied to be on the next series of Chase as well. If I get on I want to take down The Sinner Man. Because his suaveness annoys me. Second choice would be Anne Hegarty because she's always very nice to young men. Turns into a jolly hockey sticks arsehole when dealing with young female contestants.


----------



## rekil (Feb 26, 2014)

Anne got a a question about The Fall right a while back which was impressive.


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2014)

I've never seen The Chase, but it always seems to be a productive supply line for Dumb Britain in Private Eye. From the current issue;

Walsh: "Whose tombstone in Liverpool inspired a Beatles song?"
Contestant: "Penny Lane."


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 26, 2014)

copliker said:


> I expect they're being hammered in the ratings by The Chase which is brilliant and felt that Something Had To Be Done.



The Chase is up against Pointless, and _it _gets hammered. A successful ratings push over xmas has seen Pointless become one of the most watched shows on telly. Yes... TV ratings, their gathering and the reporting thereof impress me 

Haven't watched Eggheads for at least a year, but do know that CJ is coming back!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2014)

coming back? get with the program grandad, he's now basically the star of a one-egghead duel in this new format. If you thought him a bit up himself before, then marvel now at him taking that dickishness up to the stratosphere


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2014)

of course the real twat of teatime quiz shows is the one where they have that slidey machine like you get on blackpool pleasure beaches salubrious haunts. They've made a whole show out of the two P machines you get at  fading seaside towns. Its just sometimes too much for me to realise that this shit is real and not a chris morris spoof


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 26, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> coming back? get with the program grandad, he's now basically the star of a one-egghead duel in this new format



Well, if it's this or the fourth episode of pound shop wars over my morning coffee...


----------



## rekil (Feb 27, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> The Chase is up against Pointless, and _it _gets hammered. A successful ratings push over xmas has seen Pointless become one of the most watched shows on telly. Yes... TV ratings, their gathering and the reporting thereof impress me


Can't stand Pointless, the sound effects, the oxbridge 'ref', the slowness - horrible.
..


DotCommunist said:


> of course the real twat of teatime quiz shows is the one where they have that slidey machine like you get on blackpool pleasure beaches salubrious haunts. They've made a whole show out of the two P machines you get at  fading seaside towns. Its just sometimes too much for me to realise that this shit is real and not a chris morris spoof


The made up jargon is great, "ooh it's a dangler!"


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 27, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Roy Walker was on tonight! he fell at the first hurdle. His answers were good but they weren't right


Did he say what he saw?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Did he say what he saw?




his another trivia fact for you: Roy's 'Its good but it's not right' signature phrase came about because his bosses on the show said he wasn't to tell anyone they were straight up wrong. So he claimed in an interview anyway.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 27, 2014)

"What's Mr Chips doing here?"

He's wanking Roy! Look at the picture. He's bloody wanking! Move on, hurry up and solve this riddle before we fire the guy who created it!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2014)

Lets have it right, if Catphrase was around today, fronted by either roy or someone with equal genial charm, irish brogue and a twinkle eyed face- it would destroy all the other teatime quiz shows in the ratings


----------



## Maggot (Feb 28, 2014)

copliker said:


> Can't stand Pointless, the sound effects, the oxbridge 'ref', the slowness - horrible.


Richard Osman?  He's the best thing about the show.


----------



## rekil (Feb 28, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Richard Osman?  He's the best thing about the show.


I hate him. _Hate._


----------



## Maggot (Feb 28, 2014)

copliker said:


> I hate him. _Hate._


Why?  He's very witty.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 28, 2014)

on 'Revenge of the Eggheads' CJ said pancreas about five times.

Some epic rolleyes and sighs of faux exasperation at his opponents mistakes. This is deffo a poor mans Chase.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 28, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Why?  He's very witty.


He looks like an action man if you squeeze the head.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> "What's Mr Chips doing here?"
> 
> He's wanking Roy! Look at the picture. He's bloody wanking! Move on, hurry up and solve this riddle before we fire the guy who created it!



In all honesty, I don't think I've cried with laughter more so than when I first saw the "It'll be alright on the night's Cock up trip" featuring the infamous Catchphrase clip. The series is deffo something I should search for on YT


----------



## Maggot (Apr 7, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> jesus fucking christ has anyone seen the new format 'revenge of the eggheads'?
> 
> CJ sits in a throne with a big red button. Its just him vs 5 contestants in a conrest of byzantine rules. The players get three lives each.
> 
> CJ's insufferable smugness is up to 11 on the dial. Vine hosts while sat on a weird dias/desk combo that makes him look like Davros from Doctor Who. Its a travesty.


The original Eggheads format is back. Hoorah!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2014)

Maggot said:


> The original Eggheads format is back. Hoorah!




thank fuck for that- is the studio back to normal or does it retain the 'Shit Tardis interior' style?


----------



## N_igma (Apr 9, 2014)

Back to the original.

The Revenge Egghead show was dire and it has everything to do with CJ. His mannerisms and his shit questions. 

Quite a lot of quiz shows on now fairly passes the day when you've got fuck all else to do!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2014)

Barry still scares me!


----------



## harpo (Oct 3, 2014)

Another new Egghead eh?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 16, 2014)

The new egghead keeps rolling her eyes all the time.

And being aggressive! I think it's meant to be funny.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 30, 2015)

They must all proper cringe when Dave goes in the question thingy


----------



## diond (Mar 30, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> They must all proper cringe when Dave goes in the question thingy


Why?


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 30, 2015)

diond said:


> Why?



He's pants


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2015)

It's so long since I watched Eggheads. It used to be the middle segment of my and my housemate's early evening triple-whammy; Neighbours, Eggheads, It Takes Two (back when Claudia did it). Now I only watch the first of those.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 7, 2015)

Eggheads clan ain't nothin' to fuck with. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...mooi-i-suspect-ive-killed-a-man-10489195.html


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 7, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Eggheads clan ain't nothin' to fuck with.
> 
> Eggheads star CJ de Mooi thinks he once killed a guy



It's absolutely shocking. I just can't believe it. People paid to have sex with CJ


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 7, 2015)

"De Mooi's autobiography charts his rise from a violent, racist and homophobic home in Rotherham to become a president of the English Chess Federation."


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 7, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Eggheads clan ain't nothin' to fuck with.
> 
> Eggheads star CJ de Mooi thinks he once killed a guy



Rotherham lads, held in high respect by Chelsea ultras allegedly


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 7, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Rotherham lads, held in high respect by Chelsea ultras allegedly


I have no idea what that means. Nor whether your intent is factual or ironic.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 7, 2015)

But it's Barry that worries me!


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 7, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I have no idea what that means. Nor whether your intent is factual or ironic.



Coming from Rotherham myself I have heard myself the long standing claim by the nutters that follow the Millers (football team) that people from Rotherham are too quick to start brawling, slightest provocation and all that macho bollocks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 7, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> But it's Barry that worries me!


Barry once punched a man so hard that he ended up in the River Aire in his native Leeds, although he'd been standing next to the Thames at the time.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 7, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Coming from Rotherham myself I have heard myself the long standing claim by the nutters that follow the Millers (football team) that people from Rotherham are too quick to start brawling, slightest provocation and all that macho bollocks.


I see. 

I hear the Rotherham chess club is well hard.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 7, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I see.
> 
> I hear the Rotherham chess club is well hard.



The first rule of Rotherham chess club is you don't talk about Rotherham chess club!


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2016)

What the hell?!


> CJ de Mooi, a former panellist on BBC quiz show Eggheads, has appeared in court after his arrest on a European arrest warrant for an alleged killing.
> 
> Scotland Yard said the 46-year-old from Monmouthshire had been arrested at Heathrow Airport on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Ex-Eggheads star CJ de Mooi in court over alleged killing - BBC News


----------



## BassJunkie (Sep 22, 2016)

I assume that really he's been arrested by the smugness Police to prevent enraging any more 'right thinking' citizens.


----------



## poului (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, I've heard enough. String him up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2016)

further questioning? The man is a proffesional quizzer (and bellend). He will ace all the questions


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2016)

Who 'fesses up to murdering someone in their autobiography?  Was it really worth the risk just to sell a few hundred books?


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 22, 2016)

I always found him rather creepy, smarmy and big headed. I suppose you could say I don't like him 

The whole story is some what patchy at best.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> I always found him rather creepy, smarmy and big headed. I suppose you could say I don't like him



Clearly sussed him for the cold blooded killer he is.



> The whole story is some what patchy at best.



He admitted it in his book.  The man's a killer, they just need to match him to a crime now.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 22, 2016)

Nowt gets past me!
Call me Clinton Baptiste.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> Who 'fesses up to murdering someone in their autobiography?  Was it really worth the risk just to sell a few hundred books?


someone so arrogant they assume the psuedonym which means 'the beautiful' in dutch


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2016)

It's only taken the police a year to pull him in for questioning.
Must be like living in Rotherham!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 23, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> further questioning? The man is a proffesional quizzer (and bellend). He will ace all the questions



The Police should give him multi-choice questions:

If you punch somebody and then throw them in a canal after they approach you with a knife, what's the best strategy to avoid being charged with unlawful homicide?

(a) Quickly leave the scene and never speak of it again
(b) Inform the authorities immediately, claiming that you acted in self-defence 
(c) Wait until you become a minor TV celebrity on a quiz show and then publish the following in your autobiography:
"He caught me on the wrong day and I just snapped.
"I fully suspect I killed him. I've no idea what happened to him,"


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 23, 2016)

Jeff Robinson said:


> "He caught me on the wrong day and I just snapped.
> "I fully suspect I killed him. I've no idea what happened to him,"


 Maybe not the best inscription for the back of his book


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2017)

I've turned on 'Celebrity Eggheads'. Who the fuck are these 'celebrities'?


----------



## gosub (Dec 12, 2017)

editor said:


> I've turned on 'Celebrity Eggheads'. Who the fuck are these 'celebrities'?


cBBC


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 7, 2020)

My mate Dave Rainford from Eggheads has died . Known him for 30 years from when he was doing quiz machines all over Manchester and the rest of the country. Diamond bloke and a good socialist .


----------



## Argonia (Mar 7, 2020)

That's sad news about "Tremendous Knowledge" Dave


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 7, 2020)

I always remember speaking to him on the phone when he went for Who Wants to be a Millionaire , he gave me Chris Tarrant to speak to .Initially  I thought Tarrant was speaking to me to 'ask a friend' which was strange as Dave had already nominated someone but Dave was out with the other contestants and Tarrant  having a drink. After he got selected we knew when they were filming his attempt and that night rang his missus and asked did she know how Dave had got on, she said 'Hes only won a quarter of a million quid  and was going to gamble on it but thank fuck he didnt as hed have got it wrong'
He held a party in the local pub when he got back invited loads and footed the drinks bill all night. Lovely bloke.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 7, 2020)

Wow, he was one of the relatively young ones too. Sorry to hear about his death, glad to hear the nice things about him.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 7, 2020)

Tributes paid after death of Eggheads star and 'Mancunian legend' Dave Rainford
					

Dave, from Withington, was one of the resident quizzers on the popular teatime BBC show and earned the nickname 'Tremendous Knowledge.'




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------

